# 1st time shooting my CZ 75B



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

Outstanding handgun! The most accurate 9MM handgun I have ever fired. I knew after firing the 1st mag that 
I couldn't have made a better decision. Very very impressive. I know I'm preaching to the choir here but this is one hell of a handgun. Very solid, smooth firing. I promised myself that I wouldn't buy another handgun after this one, But I can see now that it going to be very hard to resist owning only one CZ.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

triplebike said:


> Outstanding handgun! The most accurate 9MM handgun I have ever fired. I knew after firing the 1st mag that
> I couldn't have made a better decision. Very very impressive. I know I'm preaching to the choir here but this is one hell of a handgun. Very solid, smooth firing. I promised myself that I wouldn't buy another handgun after this one, But I can see now that it going to be very hard to resist owning only one CZ.


The 75 is a very good gun. I came withing a hair of buying one but went with the SWMPc because it was a tad smaller.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

triplebike said:


> Outstanding handgun! The most accurate 9MM handgun I have ever fired. I knew after firing the 1st mag that
> I couldn't have made a better decision. Very very impressive. I know I'm preaching to the choir here but this is one hell of a handgun. Very solid, smooth firing. I promised myself that I wouldn't buy another handgun after this one, But I can see now that it going to be very hard to resist owning only one CZ.


Owning only 1 CZ is a very tough job to wish upon yourself. The next gun I bought, I like even better then the 75B it is the P-01......Wow what a great weapon. You made a great decision buying the CZ 75B it is a great shooter. Holes right where you aim. Fun to shot, didn't cost too much, a real good weapon!! You made a great choice.

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Will we be seeing a CZ avatar soon? :anim_lol:


----------



## dee (Jul 31, 2010)

*glad to see my cz addiction is spreading*

i bought my cz in 1997 and wow was i hooked really happy to hear of your fortune of having the same experience i had so long ago...thanks, david


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

All you need is one. Learn to shoot it and nothing else is required.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

You have been bitten by the bug and you now must buy another. More will follow as time passes.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your new gun.

I just ordered a CZ 75 Compact Semi Automatic Handgun - Satin Nickel Finish - 9mm - 3.9" Barrel -
14 Rounds - Black Plastic Grips .

I can't wait to shoot it.

:smt1099


----------

